# Prices on bluegill, cappie mounts?



## huntfishlive (Sep 20, 2006)

I would like to get a couple of fish mounts this summer, but I curious if any of ya could give me a estimate on prices. Do they go buy the length of the fish, species?
Thanks all


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

yes, you go by the length of the fish my prices are. warmwater fish ( bass, pike, walleye,panfish etc.) $10 per inch. cold water fish (trout,salmon) $12 per inch.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

You can realistically get one done for $8 and inch, but some have a base rate like $100 so its worth doing it. If you have a 10" fish then it would still cost you $100. I know reproductions are a little more expensive like $12-16 an inch.


----------

